# Ouback 5th Wheel



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Can anyone tell us what the actual height in the bedroom is on the 28 FRLS 5th Wheel? Can't seem to find that info anywhere! Thanx! action


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Can anyone tell us what the actual height in the bedroom is on the 28 FRLS 5th Wheel? Can't seem to find that info anywhere! Thanx! action
> [snapback]78366[/snapback]​


Wow! Upgrading already?????









We just looked at them and I think the nunber the dealer told me was 74". That would seem close as I am 6' and I cleared it with not much room to spare.

I am sure some actual 5er owners will chime in in a few minutes!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Can anyone tell us what the actual height in the bedroom is on the 28 FRLS 5th Wheel? Can't seem to find that info anywhere! Thanx! action
> [snapback]78366[/snapback]​


 We looked at upgrading the highest point at the shower is 6'4" and lowers but not until you get to the side of the bed.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

ONEGUY&3GIRLS said:


> ... the highest point at the shower is 6'4" and lowers but not until you get to the side of the bed.
> [snapback]78383[/snapback]​


This sounds about right. Mine's in storage, so I can't just go out and measure it. But at "just under 6 feet" tall







, I find that there's room to spare in the bathroom area. It starts to shrink as you go around the sides of the bed. If the rest of the trailer was the same height as in the bedroom, I would surely feel claustrophobic. But the "raised ceiling in the living area more than makes up for it.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, same as RLW, little under 6', rig in storage so can't measure, but have never had a problem. Very comfortable.


----------



## outback_travelers (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a 29 foot bunk house. I am 6'4" tall there are no height issues. As you move to the head of the bed the height decreases but I am very happy with the clearance.


----------

